# Prop for tohatsu 50, on Cayenne



## Shane_Ryan (Feb 27, 2012)

Looking to get a prop for my new Cayenne that I will be picking up in a couple weeks. So far I don't think the Cayenne has been run with the 50 tohatsu. Tampaflatsgirl said the stock prop 14 pitch with the 40, was only giving her 4800rpm at WOT. Now she has a 12 pitch and she is getting 5800-6000rpms at WOT. Megalops is running a etec 60 with a 13x19 3 blade and is around around 5200 @ WOT, still a little low. Mel had the best performance with the etec 60 and Rogue 4 blade 13x17. So... What prop should I go with?


----------

